# What could go wrong if



## John Ellison (Mar 26, 2006)

I wanted to take down an 8" x 50' pine that has nowhere to go falling tree length. Being a non-climber, can I [using BS] hang block in larger pine [16"] at 45' with the line going from block over strong limb crotch and down to a choked tail holt at ground level. The lowering line would go from around 40' [choked] in the small pine thru the upper block then down to a lower block at the base of a larger tree then to truck. The larger pine is two feet away from the small one. Salami cutting it down piece by piece. Not giving it too much slack and not totally suspending it. When finished pull the upper block down with both ends of the lowering line. Very few limbs on tree but I'm aware of overhead danger. I have plenty of Sampson 1/2 and 5/8 line, all the blocks and tree saver tail hold straps. I have helped raise an A- frame before [logging] but never taken one down this way. 
Hope my logging can be translated into arbospeak Anybody ever do this? What am I overlooking?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 26, 2006)

First use a log weight calculator to find the tree weight, then tell us what size sling and pulley you will hang in the tree.


----------



## darkstar (Mar 26, 2006)

*?*

I dont really see the need to know the weight of the tree ,as most of it will be on the ground [ butt end] .
Ive cut hundreds of trees using this method , the weight of the tree is almost always on the ground unless you actually hang it .Anyhow i dont think youll have any problems, just watch your feet and have someone else spot for falling limbs . Dont anchor to a truck just use some wraps at the base of the tree or better yet a lowering device. 
Oh and dont get yeerr saw pinched.:jawdrop:


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 26, 2006)

Based on a competing sites [hint] log weight calculator the total tree weight should be less than 600 lb. A 5/8 8500 lb from upper block,over crotch to eyed strap. Have to look at it but think it is 10000. Lowering line is 1/2 7000. I reliaze that the working load? is I think 1/5 of those figures but should be no problem unless the whole tree weight would come down on a lot of slack.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 26, 2006)

It sounds like fun to me, have at her. Just remember the truck can probably pull that half inch rope to breaking, so if you're pretentioning the line, be careful.
Dark, I think the idea is to hang the tree from the rope, reach up and cut off a piece, lower the tree to a few inches from the ground, cut off another piece, repeat until done.
If he does what you're suggesting there is quite a shock load. 
Either way, you want your equipment to mach your loads. 
The only unknown is the tree he's rigging off of.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 26, 2006)

If the butt is on the ground and you give the line abit less than 3 ft of slack and then cut off a three ft chunk it seems like there wouldnt be much strain on anything. I might have confused things by saying lowering line. How about a keeping upright line.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 26, 2006)

Watch for dynamic loading.

Don't let it drop 2 1/2 feet each cut


----------



## woodchux (Mar 26, 2006)

What kind of 5/8 rope rated 8500# are you using ?

Carefull with that cheap junk.(arbr plx)


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 26, 2006)

Its Sampson 3 strand. So, it would be wrong to do this without a friction /lowering device? With that small of a tree it seems like it would be hard to let it get out of control.


----------



## clearance (Mar 26, 2006)

Treeco is right, its called hanging a tree, John you will be able to do this no problem. I have done this, never with a block, I have also cut trees down that were surrounded by other tres by reaching up over my head and slicing on an angle, the butt spears into the ground, awesome, watch your feet.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Mar 26, 2006)

*High Friction*

That would be 4x if the outer line was thru a pulley. The more friction, the less tension on the control end of the line; down to 2x load at lockoff at that limb. Throwing threw a higher crotch on face side and wrapping lie around the back before over limb Dan Shows to hold pulley at same point would give upward angle of support, and friction reduction of matching force to control side. Load on same 4x point now just less than 2x.

If we make a safety prussik on pulley; when hanging from prussik lock after lifting(have to lower on outer system), so at lift that system sees 2x, but at hang it sees 1x; we can take a system pushing 4x load down to less than 1x load on same point at hold/direction; the smaller limb then serves more for direction than support. Also, if prussik lockoff not used, load would lower at 2x speed on outer/ main support (shown as 4x line/point); being as load was on inner system.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes I do it regularly in a woods situation, usually with waist high cuts. I just want to do it with control of the top.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, thats what I was looking for. Assurance and fine tuning.


----------



## darkstar (Mar 27, 2006)

*?*

John just remember if you anchor off to the side via a truck or another tree you are pulling the lowering tree to the side . Its much better to anchor off the tree you are lowering from ,then you are pulling straight down on your anchor.


----------



## rebelman (Mar 27, 2006)

Sounds like it'll work. But like darkstar say don't anchor to the truck, I think the disadvantages of this outweigh any advantage.


----------



## Tree guycnd (Mar 27, 2006)

Do It Like Treeco Wrote. 

Thats What I Would Do, I Might Use A 70%-25% To Way On The Lean But Same Idea.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 29, 2006)

Saw this in the new catalog View attachment 32709

Might help out


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 16, 2006)

I finally got to this the other day. Piece of cake. I burned a tree for a brake. Started out with three wraps and realized I only needed about one and a half.
It was uneventful, but I guess that is good. Thanks again for the guidance.


----------

